# Rear Seat removal



## JOHNNAMROG (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi 
Anyone got any ideas on how to remove the reat seats on 2009 TDI,the cushion is not the problem thats basic but namely its the removal of the side trim panels to gain access to the splined bolts to get the seats out.i dont want to go pulling and yanking if theres a method to it,Ive looked for a link but cant seem to find one,the mk2 removal is different to that of the mk1 i think,
any help would be champion


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

viewtopic.php?t=117042


----------



## JOHNNAMROG (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the link but thats for a mk1,ill give it a try and hope the plastic clips come off the same way
cheers


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry bud, I didn't look at the link properly....I'm sure this was a recently discussion...can't remember if it was brittan or the guy that went tt then merc, then tt and merc again.... Either way I remember them saying it was a pain to do.

I'd wait for the forum to reply before you go at it


----------



## JOHNNAMROG (Dec 30, 2010)

hi found this topic after some searching
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=262892&p=2232305&hilit=rear+seat+trim+removal#p2232305

looks promising so ill give it a shot this weekend see how i get on

thanks for your help


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Good luck and let use how you get on. Take pics and report the process to help others


----------



## Sim0cYz (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello, I removed my back seat and side panel last week.
To remove the lower seat gently pull it to the top, you can't really break anything. Just pull.
Removing side panel is slightly difficult, but if I did it, anyone could.
Start from the lower part of it, next to passenger seat. Pull it slightly, when it come off, move next until you get on the other side. Clips are very strong in my opinion, just be sure of pulling the panel as flat as you can, don't rotate it, try to keep it straight.
Be careful, you might have to disconnect some wires behind it. I had one wire and parking system buzzer to have the panel completely free.
In order to fully remove it, you'll also have to unscrew lower fixing of seatbelt and take it out the panel. Use the same tool you use to unscrew wheels screws, it will be fine.
It may look like a lot of work, not really, maybe 10/15 minutes..and 5 minutes to mount everything back when you're done.
See attached photo, sorry I don't have back of panel pictures.. 
red circles is from where clips will snap out.

Sorry my English


----------



## Vampire slayer (Oct 27, 2019)

Hi all. I'm new here. Had my TT for a few months. Just thought I would share the start of my back seat delete


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Sim0cYz said:


> Hello, I removed my back seat and side panel last week.
> To remove the lower seat gently pull it to the top, you can't really break anything. Just pull.
> Removing side panel is slightly difficult, but if I did it, anyone could.
> Start from the lower part of it, next to passenger seat. Pull it slightly, when it come off, move next until you get on the other side. Clips are very strong in my opinion, just be sure of pulling the panel as flat as you can, don't rotate it, try to keep it straight.
> ...


This is a great post and may I add

- must unbolt the front seat belts first!

- start by putting your hand somewhere under the trim near the bottom corner at the carpet. It'll release the most bottom fitting which is a good start for the rest to come out

- similar to the front doors the fittings these are clicked into plastic nipples

- disconnect the tweeter plug and reverse sensor speaker behind the RHS trim

- push the front seatbelts through the slots

- pull it toward the front first with a slight rotating of where the seat belt slots are toward the floor - this helps to release where the rear of the trim goes quite deep into the C pillar

- then you will have access to the 4 bolts holding the seat back


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

You only need to detach the front seatbelts if you're taking the side trim right out. If you are just removing the back seat, you can leave the trim panel dangling on the seat belt while you get at the rear seat bolts.


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2018)

ianpgonzaga said:


> Sim0cYz said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, I removed my back seat and side panel last week.
> ...


Just curious as i will be dismantling mine soon. These 4 bolts are infront of you as you look at the back seat correct? Or is another bolt needed to be undone from inside the boot area behind the seat?


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yep you're right, the 4 will be looking at you if you are in the cabin facing toward the back of the car.

there might also be one more bolt inthe centre - accessed from the boot, once you lift the toolbox foam.


----------

